# Kitten Watch..............



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Kitten watch - Day One.....................

Nothing happening


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

ooooh how exciting!!!!  How many days has your queen been pregnant so far?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh its only day 63 Ra, just keeping a diary of events on here


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh lovely can't wait for the news!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yay more kittens!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yep we all love new furbabies  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww more babies due,awwwwwwwww,


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

OK Chrissy - will be thinking of your and your girlie over the next few days - does she tend to be "on time" or is this her first litter?

My girl Suki tends to have babies on day 67 or 68 but being a siamese, she has once kept me waiting until Day 69. 

Hope your queen experiences a smooth and trouble free birth.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

I love these waiting for kitten threads - I get all excited waiting for news whenever I log on!!! Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long for those babies!!

Lou
X


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Rraa said:


> OK Chrissy - will be thinking of your and your girlie over the next few days - does she tend to be "on time" or is this her first litter?
> 
> My girl Suki tends to have babies on day 67 or 68 but being a siamese, she has once kept me waiting until Day 69.
> 
> Hope your queen experiences a smooth and trouble free birth.


No Ra, it will probably be day 67  but who knows she may surprise us


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thankies Lou, you just reminded me to have the camera at the ready, and the batteries charged up


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

YAY! More babies  xx

Eva went to 67 days (on purpose i reckon lol) 

good luck for the impending birth!! xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

LousKoonz said:


> YAY! More babies  xx
> 
> Eva went to 67 days (on purpose i reckon lol)
> 
> good luck for the impending birth!! xx


hee hee hee, eva went 67 days on purpose, lol, that made me laugh


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee, eva went 67 days on purpose, lol, that made me laugh


she honestly did - i spent all week basically awake getting ready for it and staying with her - the one night i was too shattered not to sleep she popped them out early next morning!! lol xx

so yes - obviously wanted some peace didn't she  lol xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

LousKoonz said:


> she honestly did - i spent all week basically awake getting ready for it and staying with her - the one night i was too shattered not to sleep she popped them out early next morning!! lol xx
> 
> so yes - obviously wanted some peace didn't she  lol xx


hahahaha, she thought to herself, thank god shes gone, sat there watching me like a hawk, ill pop em out now while shes having a nap, haha !!! that will have her,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Are you taking any bets?

Iam going with 50p on day 67


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Are you taking any bets?
> 
> Iam going with 50p on day 67


put me down for that bet too  lol xx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations on the impending pitter patter 

My bet is day 66 & 3 kittens 2 boys & 1 girl all with be purrfect


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, more kittens...yipee*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry to hijack but just wandered if any of you have heard that a queen will normally birth about the same time each litter? 
As I have the 1 experience so far & she delivered on day 66 does that mean she probably will next time?

Thank you for any answers & sorry again!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Day 64.................................Nothing happening.

Oh and Charmaine, mine are nearly always on day 67 round about Corrie/Eastenders time 

Place your bets please, I'll hold the stakes again if that's ok, lol


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Chrissy I had heard they usually birth about the same time so just wandered if anyone else agreed

I will bare that in mind then!!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

OK Chrissy - we're looking out for Wednesday evening 22nd or early hours of Thursday 23rd October.  

Three days to go!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww have them tomorrow please, thats my birthday,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Will have a quite word in Summer's ear Collie to see if she will oblige. Happy Birthday for tomorrow, are you doing anything special?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Will have a quite word in Summer's ear Collie to see if she will oblige. Happy Birthday for tomorrow, are you doing anything special?


thank you, a nice litter of kittens would make my day exciting, when you get to my age, you kind of want to forget your birthdays,
so no, it will just be like any other day,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> thank you, a nice litter of kittens would make my day exciting, when you get to my age, you kind of want to forget your birthdays,
> so no, it will just be like any other day,


Tut,Tut and TUuutt CM,21 is no age love and you'll bloody well enjoy it tomorrow,coz i've stamped my foot and i mean it and i'll bribe C with something not to post pics(except to us lot and Summer to wait til the day after,so their


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Tut,Tut and TUuutt CM,21 is no age love and you'll bloody well enjoy it tomorrow,coz i've stamped my foot and i mean it and i'll bribe C with something not to post pics(except to us lot and Summer to wait til the day after,so their


hahahaha, 21,,i wish,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha Kel, thats got you told Collie, lol.
Maybe if they're born tomorrow and theres a girl Chrissy will call her after you, lol.*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Sorry to hijack but just wandered if any of you have heard that a queen will normally birth about the same time each litter?
> As I have the 1 experience so far & she delivered on day 66 does that mean she probably will next time?
> 
> Thank you for any answers & sorry again!


I would totally agree with that , one of mine has had all 3 litters on a friday, how freaky is that, lol


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Ooooer that is verfy freaky!! Will have to keep track of that then!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> I would totally agree with that , one of mine has had all 3 litters on a friday, how freaky is that, lol


Yes thats freaky Jen.
Guess what my girl has had 2 litters both on a Friday,one in the morning(5am) the other at !0am). lol xxxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Fireblade said:


> Yes thats freaky Jen.
> Guess what my girl has had 2 litters both on a Friday,one in the morning(5am) the other at !0am). lol xxxx


Eva had hers on a friday at about 8am lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Any signs today Chrissy ?*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes come on ,we need some excitment, kittens today please,


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooooh Chrissy....any news yet???   

Sending huge hugs to Summer and you ((()))

xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Day 65..............................nowt happening :0

Laptop has died so I am using big computer without the aid of a mouse, hence cant get onto the smilies bit, so have to create my own  Summer is laid here with a belly like a balloon, troughing for England as well. Rachel I'll give you a ring shortly lass and then updates as and when 

Does anyone know how I can get my mouse to work. I have one with a green plug that wont plug in proper and a new one with a usb plug that will plug in, but cant get the computer to recognise either of the bloomin things ?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Day 65..............................nowt happening :0
> 
> Laptop has died so I am using big computer without the aid of a mouse, hence cant get onto the smilies bit, so have to create my own  Summer is laid here with a belly like a balloon, troughing for England as well. Rachel I'll give you a ring shortly lass and then updates as and when
> 
> Does anyone know how I can get my mouse to work. I have one with a green plug that wont plug in proper and a new one with a usb plug that will plug in, but cant get the computer to recognise either of the bloomin things ?


the one with the usb did it come with a disc??
if not if you go into "computer" in menu it should has stuff like "drive C: D: E: F: and i'd suspect more but if it's inserted ina usb port it should show up which one on there - click on it and see if it'll acknowledge it then hun xx

if not i'll have a think xx

Eva showed no signs of labour until she popped them out! was an extremely quick birth really lol xx

hopefully your girl won't spring it on you lol xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Chrissy!

I think you have to re-start comp when adding bits not sure as bit of a technophobe me LOL

Awwww give Summer a hug from me ((((((((())))))))) & tell her to hurry up lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Come on Summer, we want some kittens, lol
Not sure on the mouse thing Chrissy, I just plug mine in and it sets it up it'self*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> the one with the usb did it come with a disc??
> if not if you go into "computer" in menu it should has stuff like "drive C: D: E: F: and i'd suspect more but if it's inserted ina usb port it should show up which one on there - click on it and see if it'll acknowledge it then hun xx
> 
> if not i'll have a think xx
> ...


Hiya chuck only me 

The mouse didnt come with a disc it just has a usb at the end of it. If I go to the different drives do you think it will come under E or F? Will try that but getting to that section is a bloomin ordeal on its own just using keyboard, its like i'm missin a limb in a way, pmsl, yeh Janice get that Tanna lady sent down this way, lol )))))


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe try sticking a usb thingy up Summers bottie and see if it helps these kittens along any faster CDon't forget to right click though


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Maybe try sticking a usb thingy up Summers bottie and see if it helps these kittens along any faster CDon't forget to right click though


Hiya Kels, trust you, lol. I have to tab about two hundred times just to get to this bit. Gonna chuck the bloomin keyboard out the window if it werent for keepin contact with me mates  Still cant get the bloomin mouses to work and I've got two of them on the job


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hiya Kels, trust you, lol. I have to tab about two hundred times just to get to this bit. Gonna chuck the bloomin keyboard out the window if it werent for keepin contact with me mates  Still cant get the bloomin mouses to work and I've got two of them on the job


Now,now C...and breath,blaspheming at ya pc doesn't help,doesn't stop ya either though Trust me,trust you greedy mare 2 on the job and ya still not happyHonestly, ya can't get the staff can ya loveOh and it's mices not mouses


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hiya chuck only me
> 
> The mouse didnt come with a disc it just has a usb at the end of it. If I go to the different drives do you think it will come under E or F? Will try that but getting to that section is a bloomin ordeal on its own just using keyboard, its like i'm missin a limb in a way, pmsl, yeh Janice get that Tanna lady sent down this way, lol )))))


i would hazard a guess it'd be E hun but if not look at F xx

if it comes up as there's something in that port then you know it's acknowledged that mouse but your pc's just being silly and not sorting the hardware - just right click and see if it says anything about installing hardware xx

i know how you feel about feeling like you've lost a limb - thats why i have a spare laptop now LOL xx just in case this one gives up on me  xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> i would hazard a guess it'd be E hun but if not look at F xx
> 
> if it comes up as there's something in that port then you know it's acknowledged that mouse but your pc's just being silly and not sorting the hardware - just right click and see if it says anything about installing hardware xx
> 
> i know how you feel about feeling like you've lost a limb - thats why i have a spare laptop now LOL xx just in case this one gives up on me  xx


See C,it is important to right click


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Now,now C...and breath,blaspheming at ya pc doesn't help,doesn't stop ya either though Trust me,trust you greedy mare 2 on the job and ya still not happyHonestly, ya can't get the staff can ya loveOh and it's mices not mouses


What you like woman, you flippin crack me up! I give up with the friggin mice such an IT numpty  At least I can still get online and give a kitten update, although as I said.............nowt happening yet 

Anyone got any matchsticks to keep me eyes open?

Is Colli pi**ed yet, being her birthday?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Dunno will have a check love,do ya know it's not coorie time yet C,give the girl a chance


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> i would hazard a guess it'd be E hun but if not look at F xx
> 
> if it comes up as there's something in that port then you know it's acknowledged that mouse but your pc's just being silly and not sorting the hardware - just right click and see if it says anything about installing hardware xx
> 
> i know how you feel about feeling like you've lost a limb - thats why i have a spare laptop now LOL xx just in case this one gives up on me  xx


I can't right click though cos I aint got a mouse to click on, sob sob


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Just had a quick shufty but can't see owt about Collie,mind you i got distracted (doesn't take much),i'm sure she'll be having a good day,i told her ya wouldn't post any pics if she doesn't CCheer up love, mices and mouses are poo anyways they just make ya fingers go numbIt's bunny's ya want


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Any news yet C,on either ya mouses or micesor Summer?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Day 65 today !!!! Day 66 tomorrow!!! or, who knows, maybe it will be kitten day!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Any babies yet Chrissy?, we are all on tender hooks here hun. xxxxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Just had a quick shufty but can't see owt about Collie,mind you i got distracted (doesn't take much),i'm sure she'll be having a good day,i told her ya wouldn't post any pics if she doesn't CCheer up love, mices and mouses are poo anyways they just make ya fingers go numbIt's bunny's ya want


ROFL!!! Bunnys???  xx

Come on summer - you can't hold those kittens in forever!!! lol xxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> ROFL!!! Bunnys???  xx
> 
> Come on summer - you can't hold those kittens in forever!!! lol xxx


Yes Lou,bunny's they're very errr cuteBet she can hold them til Eastenders though,clever girl and thoughtful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> What you like woman, you flippin crack me up! I give up with the friggin mice such an IT numpty  At least I can still get online and give a kitten update, although as I said.............nowt happening yet
> 
> Anyone got any matchsticks to keep me eyes open?
> 
> Is Colli pi**ed yet, being her birthday?


no kittens yet, and no collie didnt get pi****,lol, not one drop of alcohol passed my lips, O H got drunk and went out,  i sat in with a box of chocolates from my daughter, 
now when are these kittens coming,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Any news yet C,on either ya mouses or micesor Summer?


Day 66..................................nowt happening yet :0

Summer is still laid here like a beached whale. I can feel a bumpy ride over Darwen moors coming on followed by a chicken vindaloo, for her not me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Day 66..................................nowt happening yet :0
> 
> Summer is still laid here like a beached whale. I can feel a bumpy ride over Darwen moors coming on followed by a chicken vindaloo, for her not me


hahahaha a chicken vindaloo,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha a chicken vindaloo,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,


Hiya Colls, did you have a good Birthday, chuck ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Hiya Colls, did you have a good Birthday, chuck ?


it was ok, thank you,  got a big box of chocolates here if you would like one,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> it was ok, thank you,  got a big box of chocolates here if you would like one,


Ooooooh yes please, hazelnut whirl for me, thank you kindly


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Are we all still in the maternity waiting room then? Day 66 today!  Maybe tonight ... and by the way, I doubt she'll have "bunnies"... unless this is a special term for something else - I take this is the way we speak about a cat who is not of 'show' quality - or am I wrong? 

Whatever happens, I hope Summer has a smooth delivery of healthy babies in the next 24 hrs. Sending lots of positive thoughts and good wishes.

Get the bolly/champers on ice!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Cant do shampers, on a bit of a budget here, so its been red wine p*ss bag for the last 3 nights :0 lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Rraa said:


> Are we all still in the maternity waiting room then? Day 66 today!  Maybe tonight ... and by the way, I doubt she'll have "bunnies"... unless this is a special term for something else - I take this is the way we speak about a cat who is not of 'show' quality - or am I wrong?
> 
> Whatever happens, I hope Summer has a smooth delivery of healthy babies in the next 24 hrs. Sending lots of positive thoughts and good wishes.
> 
> Get the bolly/champers on ice!


agreed, i hope the same xx

now can someone kindly properly explain this bunny thing?? LOL xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Raa only you i was definitley not referring to kittens,all i can say is think hard and dig deep and remember i do have a somewhat warped way of thinking at timesIf ya still don't get it 2 words girls Anne Summers! Aah is that the sound of a small coin bouncing ladiesLou i ain't avin it that your as sweet and fluffy as Rita,you've got one of them faces


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Oh Raa only you i was definitley not referring to kittens,all i can say is think hard and dig deep and remember i do have a somewhat warped way of thinking at timesIf ya still don't get it 2 words girls Anne Summers! Aah is that the sound of a small coin bouncing ladiesLou i ain't avin it that your as sweet and fluffy as Rita,you've got one of them faces


PMSL!! You haven't met me yet  xx

anyway, that was the first thing that popped into my head HOWEVER i figured you were sweeter and more innocent than you are - what a plum aren't i  LMAO!! xx

aaaaaaaaanyway, now thats sorted - KITTENS!! Are you giving the Vindaloo a go? may be good to plug the other hole if so  lol xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> PMSL!! You haven't met me yet  xx
> 
> anyway, that was the first thing that popped into my head HOWEVER i figured you were sweeter and more innocent than you are - what a plum aren't i  LMAO!! xx
> 
> aaaaaaaaanyway, now thats sorted - KITTENS!! Are you giving the Vindaloo a go? may be good to plug the other hole if so  lol xx


There's been a bit of sussing out of the kittening boxes provided going on this morning. I've just put the heating on full time as it was bloomin freezing in here. Sod the gas bill, will worry about that laters :0

I want it nice and toasty when these lickle ickles decide to put in an appearance. Nearly halfway through a 500 page book, yes it is that exciting in here (does rolly eyed smilie cos cant click on that bit). Just poured meself another red wine as it is after the 'yard arm' and opened a pack of Butterkist. Oh the trials and tribulations we have to bear on this kitten watch mallarky


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fingers crossed xxx! Don't try a drive over the moors - a drive over the New Forest didn't do it for me (personally that is, not kittens lol)


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

OK we got a bit of baby action going on now. Think Summer has just started labour.............................hold on to the edge of your seats folks


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Woo Hooo.....go Summer. Great news Chrissy*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I was just going to say I bet she'll have them while the soaps are on! Make sure you take some pics Chrissy!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Ooooooooo keep us posted!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Woop woop!! Yay I will keep my fingers crossed for Summer not too long a labour!!

I'm all excited now awwwwwww bless her. I'm sure you'll keep us posted!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Yay good on you Summer!!! 

So we're on day 67?? if so i got it right  lol xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

have they made an appearance yet


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well that certainly took some time, its now 12.30 pm and Summer has just had two babies born within the space of the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my god!!! Awwww congratulations to you & Summer bless her!! 
Anymore do you think??


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Number three is here now


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww lovely!! I so can't wait for my next litter only having the experience of one!!!!

Are you still as nervous with each birth as if it's your first??


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww! is she still going then?? xx

Doing well so far Summer  xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Number 4 is here now. The first 3 look blue and white and number 4 looks cream and white. Hard to tell through while they are still a bit damp


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Awwww lovely!! I so can't wait for my next litter only having the experience of one!!!!
> 
> Are you still as nervous with each birth as if it's your first??


No not really nervous, because instinct kinda kicks in and your main thoughts are get the sac off the kitten's mouth and make sure its breathing


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> No not really nervous, because instinct kinda kicks in and your main thoughts are get the sac off the kitten's mouth and make sure its breathing


agreed - see normally with things like that i'd be fainting but i found everything else went out the window and i was alot calmer and in control than i thought  xx all that mattered was making sure mum and babies were ok xx

Can't wait to see pics when she's finished hun  xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee, she's just popped number 5 out, would of sworn she only had 4 in there. She kept that one quiet


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

*ON THE ARRIVAL OF 6 BEAUTIES AND TO YOUR FAB DEVOTED SLAVE C,WELL DONE LOVE*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw fab hun!! Congratulations  xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Right well this is a record sized litter for me, she's just had number 6! :0

Think that might be the last one now


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww bless her cottons!!

6 bubbas WOW!! Congrtaulations Chrissy & Summer for being such a good mummy!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank god for the edit button,i know ya probably won't admit it....but did ya plug the usb thingy up her bum,s'alright love it'll be just between you,me and Lou and A


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> No not really nervous, because instinct kinda kicks in and your main thoughts are get the sac off the kitten's mouth and make sure its breathing


Ahhh yes I kinda felt that with the first but I agree instinct def kicks in.

I think last time though I had only given birth 4 weeks before so maybe that was fresh in my head too!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Thank god for the edit button,i know ya probably won't admit it....but did ya plug the usb thingy up her bum,s'alright love it'll be just between you,me and Lou and A


PMSL you nut nut!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Ahhh yes I kinda felt that with the first but I agree instinct def kicks in.
> 
> I think last time though I had only given birth 4 weeks before so maybe that was fresh in my head too!!


To 6 kittens,bloody hell A..your a dark horse loveMind you ya never can tell on a pc and they say it takes allsorts


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> PMSL you nut nut!!


Says you all sane....yeah right!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm as sane as they come my sweets!!....... I think!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> I'm as sane as they come my sweets!!....... I think!!


Me too love,it's the rest of em who are a bit.....Especially Chrissy and Lou,ya never heard that from me though


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Me too love,it's the rest of em who are a bit.....Especially Chrissy and Lou,ya never heard that from me though


Hee hee!! secrets safe with me my love!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks love,ya know how folk can gossip Anymore or what C?Or has she stopped for a *** break?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

No worries my sweets!!

Yes C come on where are ya??


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you wanna brew whilst we await on C,mind you her mices are giving her a bit of grief,don't worry C i'll do you and Lou one as well just in case


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Sounds lovely thank you yes I'll join you!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Right love,we'll have ours while it's hot and i've put pro plus in yours C instead of sugar(lost the pkt so i've put em all in)figured you'd need em and i've put just the 1 sugar in yours Lou..don't want ya going mental on a sugar rushPlus not sure your oh would appreciate it at this hr


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Right looks like you've all disappeared on me so goodnight and i'll check in tomorrow


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Right love,we'll have ours while it's hot and i've put pro plus in yours C instead of sugar(lost the pkt so i've put em all in)figured you'd need em and i've put just the 1 sugar in yours Lou..don't want ya going mental on a sugar rushPlus not sure your oh would appreciate it at this hr


PMSL - i hadn't disappeared - me and OH looking at houses in Cambs on rightmove  xx

Ta for the tea - i don't take much sugar anyhow  xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Right well this is a record sized litter for me, she's just had number 6! :0
> 
> Think that might be the last one now


SIX?! For a persian??!  Isn't that, like, unheard of?

Congratulations!

Liz


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations Chrissy & Summer, bless. xxxxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good morning, at least I think it is morning. Well Summer decided to say right that's enough when she got to 6. 

This morning they are all clean and dry and heaped in a corner of the kittening box. I am quite worried though because she hasnt laid with them for the last hour or so. Its almost as though she is saying 'right i've done my bit so now someone else can take over'. I really hope she doesnt abandon them, although they do seem very quiet and sleeping peacefully at the moment  Dont look forward to the nightmare of hand rearing 6 kits, just hope she gets back on them soon


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Good morning, at least I think it is morning. Well Summer decided to say right that's enough when she got to 6.
> 
> This morning they are all clean and dry and heaped in a corner of the kittening box. I am quite worried though because she hasnt laid with them for the last hour or so. Its almost as though she is saying 'right i've done my bit so now someone else can take over'. I really hope she doesnt abandon them, although they do seem very quiet and sleeping peacefully at the moment  Dont look forward to the nightmare of hand rearing 6 kits, just hope she gets back on them soon


Oh Chrissy i missed the announcement!  But congratulations........finally the wait is over for you!!

How is mum and babies doing now? xxxx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Number 4 is here now. The first 3 look blue and white and number 4 looks cream and white. Hard to tell through while they are still a bit damp


EEEEP!! Cream and white....Chrissy this was SO meant to be     

Sending vibes and hugs to you, Summer and the squidgies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning Rachel, the kittens seem fine but I'm a bit worried as mum is just sat outside the box ignoring them at the moment  Its not like its her first litter, so she knows what to do. Will keep you updated...........................


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I missed the announcement as I wasn't on last night so huge congratulations to you and Summer!!!

I really hope she goes back to her babies soon though although 6 is a huge amount isn't it for that breed!!!

Fingers crossed it all settles down nicely and some pics would be fab!

Lou
X


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwwwwwww! baby Persians!!

What's Mum doing now Chrissy?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh meant to say, many thanks to Kels, Lou and Charmaine for being around into the small wee hours, your support and just knowing you were there is appreciated


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

LousKoonz said:


> PMSL - i hadn't disappeared - me and OH looking at houses in Cambs on rightmove  xx
> 
> Ta for the tea - i don't take much sugar anyhow  xx


*you looking to move my way  good luck with the house hunting  *


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

bee112 said:


> awwwwwwww! baby Persians!!
> 
> What's Mum doing now Chrissy?


I've managed to get her to lie in the box with them now but there still isnt much feeding action going on.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Wow 6 little fluff balls . I hope mum is settling in with them again... and that you can get a bit of sleep too.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

OK panic over, she seems to be feeding them now  I have took a few pics, will try and get some more when she gets off to relieve herself and post them all up together


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> OK panic over, she seems to be feeding them now  I have took a few pics, will try and get some more when she gets off to relieve herself and post them all up together


aww im glad its all over ,its a nervous time when they are having them, looking forward to seeing pics, congratulations, xxxxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> OK panic over, she seems to be feeding them now  I have took a few pics, will try and get some more when she gets off to relieve herself and post them all up together


Good girl,she was probably a bit tired,really glad all is well C,bet you've not had much kip have ya loveAnd i've got no pro plus left i gave em ya last night,you'll have to make do with good old fashioned caffeine til your able to get 40 winks


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad they have all settled down - hope they continue to do well!

Lou
X


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee, had three cups of coffee one after the other this morning, gonna be bouncing off the ceiling next


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

congrats, my Ocicat girl is still keeping me waiting - day 65 was Monday but she has always been at least 2 days late, bit of discharge this morning so fingers crossed!



Saynamore said:


> Hee hee, had three cups of coffee one after the other this morning, gonna be bouncing off the ceiling next


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh meant to say, many thanks to Kels, Lou and Charmaine for being around into the small wee hours, your support and just knowing you were there is appreciated


No worries C  It's always nice if you know you have some support there even if it's from cyberspace LOL!!

Hope Summer has settled better with her little fluffballs now as just been catching up!!

Give them all a squidge from me!!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

oooops forgot to say thankies for the tea Kell!! 

Very nice cup of Rosy Lee it was too!!!!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

YAY! Congrats Chrissy! and WELL DONE SUMMER!!!! 6 kits! so pleased all went well can't wait for the photos. xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"CONGRATULATIONS" Chrissy & Summer. 6 lovely kittens*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Congratulation on the 6 new arrivals, glad mum has now settled down with them and I hope the keep doing well 


OH and looking forward to the pics


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! hope all are doing well xx - can't wait for some piccies


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

HUUUUUGGGGEEEEE * Congratulations *to darling Summer and all her little babies! 

How are they all doing now?


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations - 6 babies! - brilliant 

XX


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS, am delighted for you. Going to avoid the pics at all costs as know I'll want to head over to Darwen and bring 1 home with me!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations, sorry its a bit late


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi and thanks everyone for your good wishes. All 6 seem to be doing fine but Xsara keeps pinching one! :0

Part of me thinks it lessens the work load on Summer, but is it safe as Xsara is now on 7 week old milk and will this still be ok, also Xsara will soon run out of milk and Summer wont.

On reflection I think it might be best to try and keep them all on Summer, what do you guys think??


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea I think with that bigger gap it would be best Chrissy Glad they are doing well*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww thats so cute how Xsara keeps trying to pinch one.. bless her!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hee hee!! Bless Xsara for pinching one!! That is soooo cute!!

Glad bubs seem settledish now apart from the cat napping of one LOL!!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

I would have thought as long as the kittens get the first few days of Summers milk the older milk from Xsara shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh meant to say, many thanks to Kels, Lou and Charmaine for being around into the small wee hours, your support and just knowing you were there is appreciated


Was glad to keep you company hun xx

I'm hoping some of you do this for me in a couple of weeks lol xx

Congrats on the bundles and good on Summer for an easy birth and not making you wait too long lol xx



rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *you looking to move my way  good luck with the house hunting  *


Yeah funnily enough found a huge place in chatteris that needs doing up - we're thinking of maybe going to have a look xx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations Chrissy & Summer - great news! 

I don't mind losing the bet I was way out with 3!

Hope everything is still going well & mum settles & feeds those little kitts.

I missed the action last night as a couple came to view my kitts - they left deposits for both boys, I'm really glad they will be going together, they are just gorgeous (I am biased of course


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad all is well C,as for Xsara and her milk agree with Wendy as kitten won't be getting hardly anything and not of any real quality so i'd keep her/him with his mum at this early stageThough it won't do him/her any harm just not any good either


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*How are things with Summer & the babies today Chrissy ?*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Not good, just Summer no babies  very bad news just not up to talking about it yet.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG Chrissy, noooo (((hugs)) for you. When your ready hun, we are all here for you.*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Holy s*** What the hell..... I really don't know what to say

Big hugs to you (((((((())))))))) & again here if you need me!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh no! How awful!. Lots of love and hugs for you and Summer too. Thinking of you.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh i'm so sorry Chrissy - i really thought the remaining ones would be ok, i truly did.

I'm here if you need a chat xxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*im so sorry for your loss  *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh hunny!!! you poor thing and poor summer  xxx

huge hugs sent from me and as Wendy said we're here for you when and if you're ready xxxxx


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

That's awful, so sorry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god im sorry,


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

This is the saddest post ive read in ages... Im really sorry lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

How incredibly sad. I'm so glad your gorgeous Summer is still with you. The poor darling must be really confused.

Sending you both loads of love.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh Chrissy I'm really sorry to read this dreadful news.

I can't believe that life can be so cruel to you again.

sending my best wishes to you & Summer xx


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

So sorry to hear that you lost all your babies  life is really so so so cruel at times. 
Hang in there hun... I know it does not help but things will get a bit easier everyday. Give summer a great big cuddle.. and hope she is well


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*How are you today Chrissy. Thinking of you*


----------



## FLOWER-POWER-GIRL (Oct 26, 2008)

hi all . m queen was on time to the da and now have 6 kittens that are 3 weeks old. so sanamore the will come when the are read. Sorr about the spelling but i just found out tping this out that the letter inbetween the t and u issnt working . Sorr


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Chrissy

Only just seen this post - so, so sorry to hear your news. I just can't imagine how awful you and Summer must be feeling.

Sending lots of hugs

Lou
X


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Aww Chrissy,so sad to hear your bad news,my thoughts are with you hun. xxxxx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awwww so sorry to hear....my most sincere thoughts are with you at such a sad time


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone and thanks for all your lovely messages and pm's. I found them really helpful and supportive. Summer is fit and well although we were both grieving for a couple of days. I've had to pick myself up and dust myself down as I have another girl due next month and got to make preparations for her litter. Opal is a more experienced mother so lets hope for better luck next time  Thanks again. C.x.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hi everyone and thanks for all your lovely messages and pm's. I found them really helpful and supportive. Summer is fit and well although we were both grieving for a couple of days. I've had to pick myself up and dust myself down as I have another girl due next month and got to make preparations for her litter. Opal is a more experienced mother so lets hope for better luck next time  Thanks again. C.x.


I'm so sorry Chrissy....but i'm glad Summer is well. Sending you both huge hugs ((())) and vibes for the next litter xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*so sorry chrissy to hear your loss  i now how it feels as one of my girls lost her babies they were all still born,  but good luck for the next litter saending (((HUGS))) to you both  *


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

O dear Chrissy - just coming back to this thread and saw the sad news - please accept my condolencies and hope for better luck with your next litter, next month. Sending you cyber hugs ((((mellow)))) and hope that little Summer will recover from this tragedy and have a good successful litter in due course.


----------

